
Myriahedral Projections (WebGL) - yvoschaap2
http://philogb.github.io/page/myriahedral/
======
annemiek84
If you have no WebGl support:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isXPID3csRA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isXPID3csRA)

